# MiaoMiao use with a smartwatch and iPhone



## sam_1989 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi,

I have recently started using the MiaoMiao CGM transmitter with the FreeStyle Libre reader. I have an iPhone and would like to invest in a Smartwatch that allows my blood sugars to be displayed continuously on the screen. I used to have an iWatch however this was stolen and, due to cost and value-for-money reasons, I am hesitant to buy another.

I currently use the Tomato app that seems to work quite nicely with the iPhone, however I am unsure as to the compatibility this app has with non-iOS smartwatches.

Does anyone have any experience using the MiaoMiao transmitter with an iPhone and a smartwatch that *isn't* an iWatch?

Thanks in advance,

Sam


----------



## ncmcdee (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi Sam,
Ive just joined this group and seen your post, did you get a solution to your issue?. I have exactly the same problem and was thinking to get a Garmin watch and use that to read my BS while swimming etc. The Tomato site says its compatible
------- but! It's proving difficult to find advise on how to load it to the watch. I haven't bought the watch yet.
Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2020)

A friend used to use a Sony smart watch with MM and Libre, but I don’t know if that was iPhone or Android. 

I’m supposed to be getting Libre on prescription at some point, but I’ve not heard anything from my clinic since Sept. When I do, linking with MM is certainly something I will be looking into.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2020)

If it's who I'm thinking of Mike (Paul) he's very Apple oriented so likely to be 'i' everything he can!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2020)

trophywench said:


> If it's who I'm thinking of Mike (Paul) he's very Apple oriented so likely to be 'i' everything he can!



No, it’s someone else 

I didn’t even remember Paul used Libre and MM!


----------

